# Vacation prior to BMQ



## anton (30 Oct 2006)

Hi all, I recently got sworn in on Oct. 24th. And I'm picking up my kit sometime this week. And I've been told that my BMQ starts in January.

However, my mom would like to take me to Thailand to become ordained as a monk prior to BMQ in december. We'd be outta Canada for the whole month and come back on the last day of Dec. Would this be allowed or cause any hassles such as another background check? After all, it's not like I'm gonna be attending an al Qaida training camp.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

I have to ask before the onslaught comes...are you effin serious?


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Oct 2006)

Anton, you should be good to go with your vacation.  Say hi to your Mom for us.  Have fun, and don't forget to take pictures.


----------



## kincanucks (30 Oct 2006)

If you are ordained as a Monk don't you have to practice asceticism and live in a monastery on a mountain?  Little to hard to serve in the CF if you are busy doing that?


----------



## anton (30 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I have to ask before the onslaught comes...are you effin serious?



Uhm...yah...what's wrong with becoming a monk? After all, I AM asian and a buddhist.


----------



## anton (30 Oct 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> If you are ordained as a Monk don't you have to practice asceticism and live in a monastery on a mountain?  Little to hard to serve in the CF if you are busy doing that?



Oh you don't understand. I just have to go through the rituals and be a monk for a week. This isn't a 'for-the-rest-of-my-life' kinda thing.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

anton said:
			
		

> Uhm...yah...what's wrong with becoming a monk? After all, I AM asian and a buddhist.



There is nothing wrong with it.  I didn't mean it like that.

I meant "is this a serious question?".

I guess I am thinking that would have been a good question to ask the MCC during your interview?

Or for your Unit to answer?

Some units would be say...reluctant...to issue kit to someone that was leaving the country.

Regardless of being Asian or a Buddhist...the question was what it was...are you serious?

Just a blip on the radar that went off...


----------



## spud (30 Oct 2006)

anton said:
			
		

> Uhm...yah...what's wrong with becoming a monk? After all, I AM asian and a buddhist.



Hmmm, a 17 year old who becomes a monk after one week? The potato sees a potential reality show coming out of this one! 

potato


----------



## Cloud Cover (30 Oct 2006)

Mr. Anton, I think that becoming a monk is really cool and I also think that could prove to be quite a valuable asset in your career in the CF.   

Cheers

W601


----------



## anton (30 Oct 2006)

spud said:
			
		

> Hmmm, a 17 year old who becomes a monk after one week? The potato sees a potential reality show coming out of this one!
> 
> potato



*Sarcasm* Haha...very funny...



			
				whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Mr. Anton, I think that becoming a monk is really cool and I also think that could prove to be quite a valuable asset in your career in the CF.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> W601



I don't really see how ordainment as a buddhist monk could be an asset in an organization that's designed to kill people, but okay!


----------



## Yrys (30 Oct 2006)

Anton,

since Buddhist are usually so against violence then some of them
(I don't know if all of them) are vegetarian, I'm curious to know
how you reconcile that with a career in the Army...

As for he monk for one week, is there any name for that ? 
For the little I know about Buddhist, monk is lire priest, for life...
And why Thailand to do it, and not somewhere nearer?


----------



## paracowboy (30 Oct 2006)

No, no this is silly.  
No, the whole premise is silly and it's very badly written. 
I'm the senior officer here and I haven't had a funny line yet. 
So I'm stopping it.  
The thread is over.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Oct 2006)

So sorry Paracowboy, but not finished quite yet, needs more silliness.......




			
				anton said:
			
		

> Oh you don't understand. I just have to go through the rituals and be a monk for a week. This isn't a 'for-the-rest-of-my-life' kinda thing.





So whats wrong with being a "Monk" for the rest of your life? Sheesh......


----------

